# Hi from Liverpool UK



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi to everybody. I came across this site a couple of months ago and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I try and read the posts every day although with work I'm not always able to. I have been knitting for about 30 years and now I mainly do babies items (clothes and shawls). I will post some photos of my recent projects. Look forward to "chatting" with you all.
Love Missmolly X


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Love the pram blanket. If you get a chance, please post the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Welcome to the group, Love all the three patterns, can you please forward me the patterns, as I am knitting few things for my freinds baby who is due in July 9th, my email is [email protected] I would love to add all the three in the 2 tier cake gift...
Thanks and keep knitting 
Starrdiana


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Welcome to the group, Love all the three patterns, they aee very beautiful and cute, can you please forward me the patterns, as I am knitting few things for my freinds baby who is due in July 9th, my email is [email protected] I would love to add all the three in the 2 tier cake gift...
Thanks and keep knitting 
Starrdiana


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Could you please e-mail me the pram blanket pattern?
[email protected]

Thanks and keep up the good work.

Carol


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Thanks for your welcome. I will sort the patterns and post. The pram blanket is one from Sirdar and I think the cardigan is King Cole.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just lovely! That pram blanket is stunning in particular.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Welcome, love your work.


----------



## Melz (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful!! I would ask for the pattern but I'm nowhere near that talented. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Melz said:


> Beautiful!! I would ask for the pattern but I'm nowhere near that talented. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you. There is nothing complicated with the pattern. They are just basic stitches. The only thing I had to learn were the dpns.


----------



## sandrawyborn (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome. Love your work


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

What are dpns?
Thanks Joan


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

sandrawyborn said:


> Welcome. Love your work


Thank you so much


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

nowlin said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are dpns?
> Thanks Joan


Hi Joan dpn are double pointed needles - they are probably more frequently used to make socks.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Molly.
Welcome to the site. These are just gorgeous. Could you send the patterns please. Thanks


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi and thank you. I might be able to post the pattern for the dress as I think that was an old pattern ( it also has a matching coat )but the other 2 are still in circulation.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi to everybody. I came across this site a couple of months ago and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I try and read the posts every day although with work I'm not always able to. I have been knitting for about 30 years and now I mainly do babies items (clothes and shawls). I will post some photos of my recent projects. Look forward to "chatting" with you all.
> Love Missmolly X


Welcome from Bunanoon, NSW, Australia. Your work is magnificent. You must be very clever and organised to go to work and still produce such beautiful work. Would love it if you could share the patterns for all three items. We have a new grandchild expected at the end of July. My daughter has a boy (Lachlan) and a girl named "Molly" and thinks she is having another girl so would love to knit what you've done. We often refer to our grand daughter as "Miss Molly". Kindest regards and hope you enjoy the Forum.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have the peach dress for sale in the classifieds if anybody is interested x


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the pram blanket very well done, the others are lovely too.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome. Love your work. Can't wait till you post te patterns.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome, I am sure you will enjoy this site. There is somethng
new each day. Your photos of completed projects are lovely.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!! Your work is truly spectacular!!! Thanks for sharing your talents!!!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you Miss Molly from an ex-Brit living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada. Your work is just lovely.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Miss Molly I'm from Bootle England I've been knitting
for about 40 years. I love your work it's beautiful I wondered if you put the pattern for the baby dress on-site it's lovely and it's not often I see a baby dress that I like and yours is lovely
Thanks 
all the best
Mary M


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Mary Morgan said:


> Hi Miss Molly I'm from Bootle England I've been knitting
> for about 40 years. I love your work it's beautiful I wondered if you put the pattern for the baby dress on-site it's lovely and it's not often I see a baby dress that I like and yours is lovely
> Thanks
> all the best
> Mary M


Hi Mary Thank you. I will scan it tomorrow and post it on site. There is a matching coat - which I've also knitted in the past.


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much -when I knit it I'll post a photo of it- 
All the best 
Mary


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

i too have a copy of the pram blanket, somewhere. did one in pink and blue, then decided to change to pattern by leaving out the leaf and using some of the self striping yarn. if the stripes match , then you have a completely different design


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi to everybody. I came across this site a couple of months ago and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I try and read the posts every day although with work I'm not always able to. I have been knitting for about 30 years and now I mainly do babies items (clothes and shawls). I will post some photos of my recent projects. Look forward to "chatting" with you all.
> Love Missmolly X


your work is really lovely that rug is the same i knit for Romaina only difference cant have white in it so any other colours are fine


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi to everybody. I came across this site a couple of months ago and thought it was about time I introduced myself. I try and read the posts every day although with work I'm not always able to. I have been knitting for about 30 years and now I mainly do babies items (clothes and shawls). I will post some photos of my recent projects. Look forward to "chatting" with you all.
> Love Missmolly X


LOVE ALL THAT YOU HAVE KNITTED. i DID MY NURSES TRAINING IN lIVERPOOL!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Your work is lovely, (sigh) wonder if I'll ever get this good.
Johnna


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I am going to post the dress pattern in pictures section. Hope you all enjoy knitting it xx


----------



## apollo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello I am from liverpool I love your knitting . can you help me i have just printed the pattern for the baby booties using Bernat Baby wool not avaible here .would you say double knitting would be the same weight ? Isabel ..


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

apollo said:


> Hello I am from liverpool I love your knitting . can you help me i have just printed the pattern for the baby booties using Bernat Baby wool not avaible here .would you say double knitting would be the same weight ? Isabel ..


Hi Isabel I don't know the equivalent for U.S wools sorry


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome, MissMolly. All your work is lovely and the pram cover is especially beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

judys14 said:


> Welcome, MissMolly. All your work is lovely and the pram cover is especially beautiful.


Thank you so much x


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thanks so much


beautiful all 3. Welcome, you will enjoy here. I will be watching for you patters. Must try them. have a good week-end. Was nice here today until about 3pm, them had a hard rain. Again welcome. NJ MC


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi Miss Molly,

Is the pattern already posted, if so where is it, I am eagerly waiting to start the blanket and the dress, I am completing one, which should finish by tonight and ready to put in the basket as a gift...
Appreciate and thanks heaps for your response.

Cheers
From Down Under Sydney- Australia
Starrdiana


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everybody The pattern I posted for the peach dress has been moved by admin to "Main". I had originally put it in pictures - don't know why it was moved????


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and welcome


----------



## apollo (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply .i will have a go at knitting the booties in baby double knitting will let you know how i get on .. isabel


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I went onto Sirdar's website and found the pattern for the pram blanket. Can't wait to receive it and get started. Just hope mine turns out as well as yours.

Carol


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Good Morning Miss Molly
I must be stupid I have been looking in the main section for the dress pattern that you were so nice to send, but I can't find it and I'm getting upset because I was really looking forward to making it can you point me in the right direction Pleaee
Thanks Miss Molly all the very best

Mary M


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Mary Morgan said:


> Good Morning Miss Molly
> I must be stupid I have been looking in the main section for the dress pattern that you were so nice to send, but I can't find it and I'm getting upset because I was really looking forward to making it can you point me in the right direction Pleaee
> Thanks Miss Molly all the very best
> 
> Mary M


Hi Mary - you're not stupid - we all have moments where the harder we look for something the less we see! It is under Main section titled pattern for peach dress. Here is the link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15343-1.html

Get those needles ready!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

You are the best. I've printed the pattern out and I'll get started this week
Thanks so much.
Mary M


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Mary Morgan said:


> You are the best. I've printed the pattern out and I'll get started this week
> Thanks so much.
> Mary M


Hi Mary - you're welcome. Don't forget to let us see the dress when you've done it :thumbup: :thumbup: x


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh I am so disappointed. I got behind in reading my daily KPs and by the time I found you had posted the pattern for the peach dress it had been Removed(!) from Main.
Would you be able to re-post or would you be able to email it?
[email protected]


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

1318 said:


> I went onto Sirdar's website and found the pattern for the pram blanket. Can't wait to receive it and get started. Just hope mine turns out as well as yours.
> 
> Carol


Can you provide the website you where you found the pattern. I tried doing a search for Sidar and just found yarn, no patterns.

I'm missing something but don't know what -- but then I guess if I did know I wouldn't be missing it, lol....

Thanks very much. Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

littlewind53 said:


> 1318 said:
> 
> 
> > I went onto Sirdar's website and found the pattern for the pram blanket. Can't wait to receive it and get started. Just hope mine turns out as well as yours.
> ...


Hi Here is the link for the pram blanket x
http://www.kyarns.com/product/sirdar-pattern-1903/sirdar-patterns


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> littlewind53 said:
> 
> 
> > 1318 said:
> ...


Thanks Miss Molly. I kept at it and finally found that pattern but it took some work! lol It is very lovely. Thanks.

I am still trying to find the dress which is just darling. It seems to have been removed from the site though.

I hope you are having a great day.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

littlewind53 said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > littlewind53 said:
> ...


Hi If you PM your email address I will send the pattern for the dress x


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Miss Molly How are you?
I haven't done the dress yet I wondered if I could have it e-mailed to me as the print is too small for me to read I'm sorry to be such a pest but I love the dress and you can't find to many little girl/baby dress patterns
All the very best
Mary


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Miss Molly I'm such a nut my e-mail address is [email protected]
Thanks
Mary


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mary I've sent the pattern. Hope you post a photo when you've made it xx


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Miss Molly I too would love the baby dress pattern but when I clicked on the link it had been removed. How can I get my hands on this gorgeous pattern???


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

angelaf said:


> Hi Miss Molly I too would love the baby dress pattern but when I clicked on the link it had been removed. How can I get my hands on this gorgeous pattern???


Hi if you PM me with your email address I will glady send it to you x


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks by the way which part of Liverpool are you from am from Kirkby. Started knitting a few weeks ago when I found out my daughter is havin a baby its the first time I picked up knitting needles in 25 years but I am quite pleased with the results so far have found loads ov lovely patterns on this site. Only problem is I am gettin behind with my housework.


----------



## angelaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooooops meant to send this privately...


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you 
I love this site because of people like you
all the bst 
Mary


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

You're welcome Mary xx


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi again where about in Liverpool do you live I'm from Bootle originally but I live in the US since 76 (I'm very old LOL)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mary I'm in south Liverpool. Quite a distance from Bootle x


----------



## MargaretBL (May 14, 2012)

Hi I'm Margaret and I have just joined today. The three patterns are absolutely stunning. I would be so grateful if I could have copies of the blanket and dress please. I have been looking for the pattern of the blanket for ages as I have two grandsons and I would like to knit these for both of them.
I can give you my address if you want to post them or if you want to email them I am - [email protected]

Thank you so much. Kind regards.

Margaret


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Margaret the blanket pattern is Sirdar Snuggly Kisses 1903.
I don't have the dress pattern any more, sorry xx


----------

